# Neon Tetra help.



## midnray (Jul 27, 2010)

I plan on getting a couple of neon tetra once my tank is done cycling. The PH of the tank is 7.8-8.0 and this is way too high for tetras. I was wondering what I can do to lower the PH of the tank water. My tap waters PH is around 7.6-7.8. I do not have a test for the hardness of the water. I was just wondering if there is any natural way to lower PH. Tetras thrive in a PH of 6.5 or around there I read. I do not mind lowering the PH of my tap water when i do water changes.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

You biggest enemy in lowing the pH will be the water hardness, it will render most chemical lowers useless(I've already tried API pH down). I've researched the same issue and have came to the conclusion the best way to lower pH with those of us with hard water and a high pH is to use peat moss. I've never actually tried it as I chickened out and decided to stick with the pH I have you will just have to be really careful with water changes to make sure it doesn't flux to much. Good luck and let us know what your results are with what ever method you chose.


----------



## midnray (Jul 27, 2010)

how about using distilled water? like adding distilled water to the tank when im doing water changes. will that help lower it?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

I just though many pet stores sell RO water if thats the route you want to go, but lugging water from the pet store isn't my idea of fun, might not be to bad if you have a small tank.


----------



## midnray (Jul 27, 2010)

Can you send me a link to Petco's website where the RO water is? I just want to see how much it would cost. Cause a gallon of distilled water at jewel is like two dollars I think.


----------



## midnray (Jul 27, 2010)

I misread your post about most pet stores carrying RO water. I thought you wrote most Petcos. Do you know the approximate price of a gallon of RO water?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Not a clue.....


----------



## bones14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Like zof said the best way to lower ph naturally from everything I've read is peat.Using chemicals could make the ph fluctuate too much and be unstable.Peat will also last longer and be cheaper than buying chemicals or water every time you do water changes.And of course the easiest and cheapest route would be getting fish that are suitable for the water parameters you have.


----------



## midnray (Jul 27, 2010)

I know that it is the easiest and best way but I heard it makes the water yellow and murky looking.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

midnray said:


> I know that it is the easiest and best way but I heard it makes the water yellow and murky looking.


i use peat and my waters slightly "murky" id say the tannins are mostly from all the wood i have in there though, but who knows since i have lots of wood as well as the peat. i put it in the empty media cartridge of my filter. 

i dont suggest using pH up or down to mess with pH. this can make your pH unstable and be all over the place which can kill fish.

as for RO i know a LFS ( not a chain store like petco ) had it for i want to say 49c/gallon and saltwater was $1/gallon WITH your own containers to fill. im not 100% on that price as i never bought it, i just purchased a RO/DI unit w/ a TDS instead. i figured $1/gallon with 100+ gallon system would have easily cost more long term then just buying the unit upfront. just something to consider. with a smaller tank, and 50 cents a gallon for just the RO water it may not be to bad. i would search your area for some good LFS ( local fish stores, not chain stores ) and see what they have to offer price wise as im sure every place does it different.


----------



## midnray (Jul 27, 2010)

alright thank you. i'll be sure to look around. thanks for the help guys


----------

